
YNAB releases an API - darkpicnic
https://api.youneedabudget.com/
======
cremp
I used to love YNAB, until they went to the web-based, and threw away their
fat client.

This only proves that they have had your financial data since they moved to
the web client, and probably sell that juicy data.

